# Cabelas....Dundee or Avon?



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

This Monday my wife and I are planning on going to a Cabela's store. We have been to the store in Dundee Michigan that is 225000 square feet of retail space and thoroughly enjoyed the day we spent there. We were thinking about going to the one in Avon just because it is considerably closer. For those of you that have been to both, or even just to the Avon Lake store, is Avon enough store, or would you go to Dundee Michigan? My wife since she is not into fishing wanted me to ask if the Avon store has the big aquarium because that's real important to her!!! Thank you and enjoy your day!


----------



## Walleyeslayer223 (Feb 16, 2015)

Avon has a fraction of what the Michigan store has. I don’t plan on going back to the Avon store any time soon If that helps.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Walleyeslayer223 said:


> Avon has a fraction of what the Michigan store has. I don’t plan on going back to the Avon store any time soon If that helps.


This. The Avon store is a huge disappointment.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Dundee!!!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There is always the Rossford basspro shop, that'll cut a little bit off the trip

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## slab slayer2 (Mar 30, 2015)

dundee by far! avon is a joke!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Dundee for sure


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the Avon store. Dundee is just much bigger.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

miked913 said:


> There is always the Rossford basspro shop, that'll cut a little bit off the trip
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good advice. Last time in Dundee it was not well kept or stocked and all the live fish were half dead or lots of fungus I think BP is a better store.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

How about wheeling wv


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Avon's not terrible, considering that we had to go 100 miles before that, it's decent ... only been to Dundee once quite a few years ago so don't remember much from there other than it was big ... Avon does have a modest, by Cabelas standards, aquarium, they even have an example of the elusive and much sought after Freshwater Drum


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Avon's cabelas probably close to the size of dick' s sporting goods. It has your basic fishing needs. Depends on where you live the wheeling, WV cabelas might be closer and has no pay toll to get there. It's also has a big cave fish tank also. Or you could just go shop at fisherman's central and just take your wife to the greater Cleveland aquarium or Cleveland zoo's aquarium. Less drive and since you already are going to spend gas money to drive 2 plus hours, might as well just buy tickets to the aquarium. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dundee. I usually stop at bass pro too. The have better t-shirts there the wife will look at while I check out lures n stuff that cabelas might not have had. Usually I just shop online. Often get free shipping and most things instock whereas they won't transfer items from one store to another anymore.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I would shop online honestly. We should all be on the water or in the water ! Tight lines


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Migr9fish said:


> How about wheeling wv


Wheeling is much more hunting focused than fishing focused.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. Wheeling is in the lead!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Even tough I don't like to shop Cabelas, the Columbus store is well stocked and nice sized. There are a number of fishing stores in the area as well.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Wheeling is definitely the Mac Daddy Daddy Mac.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Avon is a waste of a trip! Wheeling for sure!


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Walleye or steelhead, Erieoutfitters. Road trip, Rossford BassPro and Jann’s Netcraft.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Good point
If you go to cabelas in avon. 
It would definitely be wirth stopping in to see Craig at erie outfitters. Especially if you fish lake erie. Prices are lower than cabellas I believe and dude has a wealth of knowledge.
My family loves going there


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Wheeling for sure. Went to Avon last week only because I was buying a handgun and live in Ohio. Wasn't impressed with Avon. Small. Not as much selection or things to see. We enjoy the "Africa" room and all the mounts and the aquarium in Wheeling. And a stop at Wheeling Downs is usually on the list...lol.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Wheeling...Avon small


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't know where you are but there is also Bass pro in Cinci . And casinos close by.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Avon is smaller, but Dulluth Trading Co. Is right next door and if your into Kayaking the Backpackers shop is the next exit down. It has a good selection of Kayaks!


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Cabelas, is over price on there things since Bass Pro took over. Sale's people are not very bright on items!!! I rather take my business to a local bait shop.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Bluegillin' said:


> Wheeling is much more hunting focused than fishing focused.


I always thought that also but found out the main distribution warehouse for the east coast is across the street. If its in the catalog it's almost certain to be there. I've paid in the store, driven across the street and it's at the window ready to pick up when I got there.


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Like everyone else said, the Dundee store is far superior to Avon. The Columbus store is on par with Avon. And I agree with a previous comment that the people in the Avon store are not very knowledgeable. I usually shop online, but went to Avon store because I wanted to see some broadcasting reels before buying. The staff knew far less about them than me.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Mark`s bait on route 14 between Ravenna and Streetsboro.super nice guy has stuff for Erie or inland lakes everything for blugills to musky baits and everything in between.


----------



## gturbo6 (Apr 7, 2018)

Dundee


----------



## captdave (Feb 12, 2007)

We like Wheeling, but when we go to Dundee we stop at BassPro in Rossford also it’s on the way.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Had the same question for our annual Cabin Fever trip this year. Avon is too small to be a “destination” so we went to BPS is Rossford, Jans Netcraft in Maumee then on to Cabela’s in Dundee. If nothing else we got to have warm donuts outside Cabelas.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Avon is not a destination kind of store, more like a Dick's. if you're looking for an event, go elsewhere.--Tim


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't beat Dundee or the Wheeling store.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

We ended up going to the Wheeling store. We had a great time and there were plenty of in-store deals. The Quaker Steak and Lube in the adjacent parking lot was an added bonus. Thank you for your responses and tight lines!


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

If you do the trip right.... Cabelas in Dundee, Michigan and then Bass Pro in Rossford, Ohio... This depends on where you are coming from though


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Gene Z said:


> I usually shop online, but went to Avon store because I wanted to see some broadcasting reels before buying. The staff knew far less about them than me.


Pardon my ignorance but what is a broadcasting reel?


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is a broadcasting reel?


Haha....stupid autocomplete on my phone! Baitcast reel.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

anyone hear anything about the bass pro that was going to go in in boston heights? if no store is going in there they should consider changing the street name. no sense in having a street named bass pro way if there is no bass pro on the way. and there is a good bbq place on rt. 83 next to the rr tracks, Bubba Q's (former browns player al bubba bakers place)


----------

